

Pirate To Join European Parliament As Youngest Member - manveru
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-to-join-european-parliament-as-youngest-member-111120/

======
benologist
This is on the front page right now ....

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3258442>

